# Solved: "Windows Resume Loader" screen and computer nonresponsive



## tinman4130

While starting the computer for another day of chasing an unrelated problem I see the following screen :

" Windows Resume Loader

The last attempt to resume the system from its previous location failed. Attempt 
to resume again ?
(Use arrow keys to highlight your choice.)

Continue with system resume
Delete restoration data and proceed to system boot menu


ENTER=Choose "


The second problem - aside from the sudden appearance of the "Loader" screen itself - is that the computer is totally unresponsive to any input. All connections appear to be tight and neither keyboard, mouse nor restart make any change at all.

The machine is a Dell Optiplex GX620 desktop running Win7(32 bit), IE9 and Norton Internet Security.

I have exhausted my meager troubleshooting abilities and am hoping someone can provide some guidance.

If this is posted in the wrong forum please feel free to move it.

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## lunarlander

So what you are saying is that the Resume Loader screen appears and you cannot make a choice because the keyboard and mouse don't work?


----------



## tinman4130

Exactly. And I guess the question is a twofer : Why did the Resume Loader screen appear in the first place ? And how do I get the screen to go away when the keyboard and mouse do not respond ?

Thanks


----------



## ITGirl74

Check this page for the keyboard issue:http://www.sevenforums.com/installation-setup/31248-windows-resume-loader-frozen.html

And this one for an explanation of the cause of the resume loader failure: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...e-loader/b905fad1-9f26-41a9-a7a9-772928fe5e13

Thanks


----------



## tinman4130

ITGirl74,

Finally resolved the problem. Thanks for your suggestions.
As you ponted out , the Loader screen may have been caused by a power fasilure but I'm unaware of a recent one so am still not sure of the initiating even. But I'm not going to use Standby for extended periods of time to minimise the chance of a recurrence.
One way to solve the problem was apparently to use a PS/2 keyboard to get into the boot menu but I have a USB keyboard and no access to a PS/2 board, so I still had no way to change anything. 
But finally resolved it by opening the case and unplugging the CMOS battery for a few seconds. I then went back through the setup again , reset the date and time, fixed a "seeking floppy drive" error and restarted. Success!!! This apparently dumped the information that was preventing a restart and alowed it to start from the beginning.
I'm sure you can provide a more precise and technical answer as to the process, but the device is working again - so I'm happy. (Now I can continue on fixing some of its other problems).
Thanks for taking the time to help.


----------

